# Snakes eye after shed.



## Wrockett06 (9 mo ago)

My snake didn't shed in full and had some skin left on his neck and head and his left eye still looked glazed and had a bit of skin around the edge. I put him in a bath for 15 minutes and the shed around neck and head came off but his eye still doesn't look right and still has the skin on the edge of it. Not sure what to do and a bit worried.
View attachment 362269

View attachment 362270


----------

